# Plou prou



## romarsan

Hola,
A les escoles, açí a València hi ha costum de utilitzar expresions com aquesta: 

"plou poc, però per a lo poc que plou, plou prou". 

Açó es fa per a dependre la diferent pronunciació de algunes vocals.
La pregunta es: Es un invent dels profes d'açí o es un dit que conegueu en altres llocs de parla catalana?
Gracies


----------



## Dixie!

Per aquí també ho diem!  (sóc del Delta de l'Ebre).


----------



## ampurdan

Doncs per aquí dalt també ho diem.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Ho confirmo: jo sóc de la zona del Penedès i també ho he sentit tota la vida


----------



## xupxup

> Açó es fa per a dependre la diferent pronunciació de algunes vocals.



Qué curiós! Suposo que deu ser la diferent pronunciació de les os. Ho trobo curiós perquè per mi totes les os d'aquesta frase són obertes.


----------



## Mei

Jo també la conec... em fa pensar en "En cap cap hi cap el que hi cap en aquest cap", cap, cap, cap, cap, cap... 

Mei


----------



## romarsan

Gracies a tots,
Hola Xupxup, pense que, encara que totes les "o" son obertes en la frase, els xiquets tenen mes problema en les "o" de paraula d'una sola sil.laba..., i dir "poc" en "o" tancada sona fatal, encara que igual ho fan només per fer la clase mes amena...


----------



## dafne.ne

Doncs per aquí l'Eixample ja ho deien els avis.

En canvi el "cap" de la Mei no l'havia sentit mai


----------



## Cebeta

I aquesta?: En cap cap cap que Déu deu deu pessetes.


----------



## belén

El plou poc també es sent per les Illes.
Del "cap cap" de la Cabeta només coneixia la segona part, el "Deu deu deu"
En canvi, el "cap cap" de la Mei, si que em sona...


----------



## enJoanet

Hola! 
jo coneixia una altra versió! [Sóc del Rosselló]
_"Plou poc pero el poc que plou és prou!"_
us sona?!?


----------



## Mei

Cebeta said:


> I aquesta?: En cap cap cap que Déu deu deu pessetes.



Ostres, aquesta no la sabia! 




enJoanet said:


> Hola!
> jo coneixia una altra versió! [Sóc del Rosselló]
> _"Plou poc pero el poc que plou és prou!"_
> us sona?!?



Sí que la conec! 

Mei


----------

